# Karman Ghia Extreme



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello together,
my name is Stefan from germany and a friend of mine Claus Heupel made wonderfull Slotcars.So I start also a fiew years ago and one of my target is built Cars like Claus do.
So today I made from a Hot Wheels car this Karman.It fix AFX MT,X-traction or Tomy turbo.
He was made in one piece, but the windows are very difficult.Uff
A big sorry for the reflactions at the pictures :freak: ,he was complete orange.
I hope you enjoyd it.

Best wishes from germany
Stefan
Ghia 1 Ghia 2


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*Welcome and nice work.*

Stefan,
I like the car and especially the color. Are you making cars to sell like Claus?
RAy


----------



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes I do.But first i made my cars for myself,but in the last 2 years I sell a lot in germany.My bodys are not finished.I made it in the color you want.You must fix the windows and there are no decals on it.Claus get a light blue one of the Karman.He loves that color.
Greetings Stefan


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice Type 14 KG :thumbsup: 

A more civilized version would be really cool too (I mean without wing)

And welcome to this HO board Stefan

I'm quite a neighbor for you, considered almost all of the guys here are from US of A.

I'm living in the french part of Schweiz so I can't really speak a lot auf Deutsch, tut mir leid :freak:


----------



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

zanza said:


> Nice Type 14 KG :thumbsup:
> 
> A more civilized version would be really cool too (I mean without wing)
> 
> ...


Hey Zanza, are you also in the german slotcarboard?
If you have time ,we made a racing weekend at my Fallertrack at the end of July 2007 it´s called Rock am Slot.Fracois visits me last year and Christoph(he is from Austria near Switzerland and Liechtenstein)
So if you want to come your welcome.
Stefan


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Rock am Slot, it sound great  kinda Rock am Ring
Where are you located in Germany? End of July it could be cool, I'll note it.

I've registred and posted 3-4 times on H0forum.de, following Francois's advices and I've found one nice fellow also from Switzerland and we've talked some times by MP but I'm not really present on the german board as I can't write as good in gemran as I can in English, that's why


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Very Cool Karman. Love the color and the body style. Kind of a mod twist on an old car.

Jim


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Stefan

That is a cool car. I am not into VW's but I would own that one. Great job on it!


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello, Stefan-

Welcome to the slot-board!

This is one wild Ghia! I really admire what you've done with the whole rear glass/boot thing- very innovative! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

And, to tell the truth- I like your landscaping just as much!


Please keep up posted of your custom workings-
(We all love pics... ) 


Cheers..


----------



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

I live near Stuttgart,it´s not so far from Switzerland.Last year we have 23 Drivers at Rock am Slot.See the pictures below.
http://forum.h0slot.de/forum/index.php?automodule=gallery&cmd=sc&cat=6&sort_key=date&order_key=DESC&prune_key=30&st=0
Stefan


----------



## CrazySlotter (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you,
you can see my cars in the follow Album.It´s from the german Slotcarboard.
http://forum.h0slot.de/forum/index.php?act=module&module=gallery&cmd=user&user=95&op=view_album&album=93
Greetings Stefan


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*It's a Ghia Monster!*

A very different approach to the Ghia... very nice. If you are trying to emmulate Claus' work, I'd have to say you picked a fine role model, and you are right on target. :thumbsup: dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Stefan, very nice work. welcome to the board.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice Work Stefan, welcome to the board, the guys here are the best, and we have some great modelers, I think you'll enjoy this Board a lot I know I spend a lot more then i used too before I found Hobby talk..lol.. Love the Ghia

Coach


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You guys would fit right in with some of the Chicago crowd. The long haired guy appears to be thinking; "ya-ya, just shut up and pass that already!"


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Man! That car looks like it could fly!
Oh yeah, welcome to HT We are happy to have you!


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Aaargh! Not THAT photo!!!*



Slott V said:


> You guys would fit right in with some of the Chicago crowd. The long haired guy appears to be thinking; "ya-ya, just shut up and pass that already!"


ROFL!

I honestly swear that I (the guy with the orange T-shirt) was smoking ordinary PIPE TOBACCO!!! We´re not living in the Netherlands, you know (but not too far from there, too...  )! :hat: 

Greetings from Germany,

Claus

BTW: I just had a Ghia kit from Stefan in the mail today - it looks like a lot of fun not only to build and finish that body! Awesome work he did!!! :thumbsup: 

www.c-jet500.de.vu


----------

